

Ask HN: What's the best way to manage passwords in a small company? - marcamillion

I am trying to share the many passwords, with multiple people on the team. Some are not TOO tech-savvy, but savvy enough to know to check our shared folder in dropbox.<p>I was thinking about creating a txt file in a shared folder in dropbox and just updating that. That's nice and easy to manage if everyone should have access to the same file. But once we reach a point where some people get some axs and not all, it could get hairy.<p>Are there any simple ways to accomplish this, while providing a good amount of security?<p>Possibly encrypting the txt file in dropbox, but then given that some users use OS X and others use windows, I suspect there might be issues there?
======
alastair
<http://keepass.info/help/base/multiuser.html>

~~~
marcamillion
Thanks. This definitely looks like it would be something that would help me.

Once I set this up with Dropbox, I am good to go.

+1

------
gspyrou
<http://www.onelogin.com/>

------
devicenull
LDAP? Depends on what kinds of passwords you are trying to share. If it's for
internal services and such, I'd suggest LDAP.

~~~
marcamillion
Is there a specific implementation of LDAP that you have seen that would work
for my situation? Considering small company that uses web apps and web tools
(i.e. Google Apps for email, rackspace cloud files, etc.).

If I am not mistaken, the versions of LDAP I have seen implemented required
Microsoft Exchange Server and major infrastructure investments. That's more
than what we are looking for.

For passwords, I am thinking of everything for all my users. E.g. email
passwords, passwords for my various hosting accounts, for all the services we
use on a daily basis.

The idea being that if someone wants to find out what their password is -
without having to do password recovery - they can view one file.

